# LR/Enfuse - anyone having problems with the new version?



## yiwen (Oct 24, 2011)

I recently updated the software and an error message re problems with aligning keeps occurring. I've reinstalled the software several times but the problem still persists. Appreciate if anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi yiwen, welcome!

Are you seeing this with the same photos that worked previously?  Or are they different photos?


----------



## yiwen (Oct 26, 2011)

They are same pictures, seems that there's an alignment problem Nd I'm not sure if this is a bug in the updated software as it only started to happen after I did the update.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll drop Tim an email, see if he has any ideas as he built it


----------

